# Dayton EMM-6



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Dayton Audio has started selling the EMM-6, which looks to be another Superlux OEM'd mic in the same family as the Nady CM-100 and the Behringer ECM8000. The biggest difference is that each EMM-6 appears to come with it's own individual calibration curve (a graph only, but it's easy enough to scan the graph and automatically pick off points to generate a calibration curve file) and sells for under $50.

I'm curious to know if this is the real deal, because frankly if it is I'll be getting out of the calibrated mic business since I can't competing at that pricing. I'll pick up a mic at some point and generate my own cal curve to see if it matches up with theirs, but if anyone reading this has an EMM-6, I'd like to offer a free cal for the mic to add to my data. If you're interested, go the web page in my profile, click on "Contact" to email me directly and I'll send you the shipping info.

Thx!


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

The first EMM-6 test is in. 

The factory curve:










My curves compared to the factory curve:










There's another unit on it's way.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> because frankly if it is I'll be getting out of the calibrated mic business since I can't competing at that pricing.


As with most calibration graphs supplied by companies, they only extend to 20Hz. This is simply not good enough for Home Theater enthusiasts.

brucek


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

brucek said:


> As with most calibration graphs supplied by companies, they only extend to 20Hz. This is simply not good enough for Home Theater enthusiasts.
> 
> brucek


The other thing I can do to add value is to start working on a way to generate absolute phase curves and responses out to 40+ kHz.

You gotta love competition


----------



## oldbar (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually have the EMM-8 cal Calibrated measurement microphone which is calibrated from 10hz to 20khz which is fine.
If the ECM800 was extended to cover up to 40khz as an extra added service I for one would be very interested and i believe so would a lot of others


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, EMM-6 #2 has been processed.

The factory curve:










Here's the factory curve vs my own measurements:










It's closer than the first sample but in my (obviously biased) opinion it's a bit off. Oh, and before I forget, when I made the plot for the first EMM-6 result I posted on Friday, I assumed that the factory graph started at 20 Hz - I was wrong, it starts at 25 Hz, so the factory data should be a little compressed horizontally vs what's there now (but to be honest it doesn't look all that different).

One thing that I do find curious is that the sensitivity of the factory measurements and my measurements are off by about 1 dB. I checked the mic using both of my acoustic calibrators (which in turn have been calibrated by different calibration labs) and got the same result.

So, that's my sample of 2 mics and you may all make of them what you may.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I am just glad that the Dayton graphs aren't identical. I thought that might be the case. It seemed unlikely that they could do it right for the price.


----------

